# Cloudland Canyon (Update!)



## Greene728 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, we have reservations for Cloudland October 9th thru 12th. Anything I must see or do from anyone who's been?
This is our first trip there and I'm really excited about it!


----------



## 3ringer (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, I am surprised that they still had openings this close to October. I have camped there once and it is a beautiful park. There is a cliff down the road where hang gliders leap off. You can see for miles.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 16, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Wow, I am surprised that they still had openings this close to October. I have camped there once and it is a beautiful park. There is a cliff down the road where hang gliders leap off. You can see for miles.



We actually made our reservations back in July....


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 16, 2015)

Great park, one of the most beautiful of the state parks.  Try to get in the campground area on the west side of the canyon if you like big roomy sites.  But the east side is not bad either, just the sites are packed in closer. 

Don't know if you will have small kids with you, but be cautious if so because the steep cliffs are relatively near both the camping areas.

But there is the hang gliding launch mentioned above, the Civil War park nearby, plus all the stuff in Chattanooga like the aquarium and Rock City, etc.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 16, 2015)

Oldstick said:


> Great park, one of the most beautiful of the state parks.  Try to get in the campground area on the west side of the canyon if you like big roomy sites.  But the east side is not bad either, just the sites are packed in closer.
> 
> Don't know if you will have small kids with you, but be cautious if so because the steep cliffs are relatively near both the camping areas.
> 
> But there is the hang gliding launch mentioned above, the Civil War park nearby, plus all the stuff in Chattanooga like the aquarium and Rock City, etc.



Thank you very much!
I will check out the civil war park. Kinda of a history buff!


----------



## Canis latrans (Sep 16, 2015)

Greene728 said:


> Thank you very much!
> I will check out the civil war park. Kinda of a history buff!



For that, do a search on Chicamauga.  It is a very neat park.


----------



## Gabooner (Sep 29, 2015)

I live less than 10 miles from there and we have camped there several times.  It is a beautiful park, especially in October as some of the leaves should be starting to change.  As mentioned in an earlier post, the west loop is the best for camping.  These sites are roomy and more private.  If you decide to eat out while camping,  you must try the Canyon Grill, which is just down the road.  It is a little pricey, but one of the best places you will ever eat at.


----------



## Greene728 (Sep 30, 2015)

Gabooner said:


> I live less than 10 miles from there and we have camped there several times.  It is a beautiful park, especially in October as some of the leaves should be starting to change.  As mentioned in an earlier post, the west loop is the best for camping.  These sites are roomy and more private.  If you decide to eat out while camping,  you must try the Canyon Grill, which is just down the road.  It is a little pricey, but one of the best places you will ever eat at.



Thank!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, we got back this afternoon and had a blast!!! Spectacular is the first word that comes to to mind.

This is a must see park and campground. We didn't make it to the Canyon Grill. Just not enough time. We walked lots of trails, done some sightseeing, went over to lookout mountain, and grilled lots of food! We will most definitely be back!!!


----------



## Canis latrans (Oct 12, 2015)

It sure is a beautiful place.  In my mind, it is tied with Stephen C Foster as being the best and most beautiful state parks in Georgia.

I remember when there was no fence at the canyon rim.  I was standing at the edge as a kid, and my dog came flying up behind me and skidded to a stop, thankfully right before he went flying over the edge.  I imagine his paw pads were bleeding from that.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 16, 2015)

I could not believe how big the boulders were in the bottom, some of them as big as a house


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 17, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> I could not believe how big the boulders were in the bottom, some of them as big as a house



I liked the big "cave" boulder where I think I recall they a park bench under it to sit on.  We had already been down the west side and I think that was halfway back up on the east.  Had the three kids hiking with me and that was the point I was wanting to call a helicopter to get us out.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 17, 2015)

Oldstick said:


> I liked the big "cave" boulder where I think I recall they a park bench under it to sit on.  We had already been down the west side and I think that was halfway back up on the east.  Had the three kids hiking with me and that was the point I was wanting to call a helicopter to get us out.



I really liked that overhanging boulder and bench too! 
I also considered the helicopter too. We just walked all the way to the north parking area down the creek and called for a ride from the campground...
It was an absolutely beautiful trail though.


----------

